# Petri FT EE



## randerson07 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hello all, first post here. A little background, ive been using a Canon 10D for the last year or so and understand digital enough to know what i screwed up when a shot went wrong. Check my flickr to see, Im not great but im much better than when i started.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/randerson07/

I inherited a couple of Petri cameras when my grandfather passed, pictured here






The FT EE still works and looks like it was used very little. I shot a roll of cheap walgreens film through it as a test. Having never used a film camera that wasnt disposable im not too sure what to make of the results.

1. This shot here was the best of the roll, while not pleasing to look at the shot itself seems technically sound, the subject is in focus the colors and exposure look good.





2. This shot looks like it would have been ok if not for the big blob on the right. there were a half dozen shots that looked like this, any idea what causes this?





Then the other thing i dont under stand and couldnt find in the manual, at shutter speeds less than 1/60, if i do not press the shutter and release very quickly the mirror does not come back down until i advance the film. this certainly happened on the shot above with the dollar. Is this supposed to happen? did it cause the black blob?

Thanks in advance
Ryan


----------

